# Thanks for your help Lloyd



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Just a quick thank you for giving me a call/advise with regards to my renewal for my insurance.

I'll be giving you a call in the next week or so to take out the policies.

Cheers Paul :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

No problem Paul, glad i could help.


----------

